# Help, what is this?



## Caligula111 (Jun 15, 2021)

https://imgur.com/Owc6mkw 
https://imgur.com/XZ4e2Mn

Hi, Can anyone help me identify what this is used for?
It tests as silver with silver testing solution but the purity is hard to determine.

Best regards / C


----------



## nickvc (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks like a silver anode to me.


----------



## Caligula111 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks alot, Is there a range in purity I can expect? I have a few pieces after my father, he worked with diffrent kinds of plating but they are probably from the 90's or so.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s fine silver if it is an anode.


----------

